# Waiting for uevents to be processed [SOLVED]

## lizardbrain

What happened between last May and now? Aside from the failed hard drive I had to replace, my hardware hasn't changed, but while the May 2014 install was successful now the boot process stalls at "Waiting for uevents to be processed...". I've reinstalled Gentoo several times and the problem persists. The forum threads have been notably unhelpful, with most of them talking about nvidia drivers, which I don't need. 

The results of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

I'm getting the sinking feeling that Gentoo and I may have to part ways. I've enjoyed my 8 years with the distro, and despair at the thought that I may have to use a distro less compatible with my needs, but I need a working computer more than I need Gentoo. Are all discussions on this topic now dead? Has anyone resolved the problem in a satisfactory manner?

Help, please.Last edited by lizardbrain on Fri Nov 28, 2014 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

I had the same problem when I installed gentoo for the first time, I solved it by installing the firmware for my radeon GPU. If you haven't done that yet, I suggest you do, but it might not work, because this problem can have many causes. Maybe you could provide some more information, about what exactly you did and did not do during the installation process.

----------

## mv

uevents has a huge timeout (5 minutes or so). When you wait and it returns eventually, you might see something useful in the logs.

----------

## lizardbrain

Thanx to the both of you for your replies.

AndrewAmmerlaan, the link in your post on Monday to the wiki for Radeon firmware looks like it's worth a shot. I'll give it a try when I have some more time to devote to it.

mv, uevents has an even larger timeout on my system. After waiting an hour and a half, I finally forced a shutdown; during the wait, the boot process didn't just slow down, it halted: Ctrl-C was not responsive, nor could I switch to another terminal.

I have family commitments tomorrow, but I'll try to get back to this on Friday.

----------

## lizardbrain

AndrewAmmerlaan, I just realized that my reply to you was incomplete.

My install of Gentoo was straight out of the handbook using a minimal install iso on a USB thumb drive. The kernel was built using genkernel, to minimize the possibility of mistakes I might make. The only deviations were the addition to make.conf of  EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose", ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" and -systemd to the global USE flags.

My apologies for the omission.

[edited to eliminate a typo]

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

 *lizardbrain wrote:*   

> AndrewAmmerlaan, I just realized that my reply to you was incomplete.
> 
> My install of Gentoo was straight out of the handbook using a minimal install iso on a USB thumb drive. The kernel was built using genkernel, to minimize the possibility of mistakes I might make. The only deviations were the addition to make.conf of  EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose", ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" and -systemd to the global USE flags.
> 
> My apologies for the omission.
> ...

 .

Using genkernel doesn't install firmware, you'll need to emerge linux-firmware in order for some drivers to be loaded correctly.

----------

## lizardbrain

AndrewAmmerlaan,

Thank you.

Success! I installed linux-firmware, followed the directions in http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon, and recompiled the kernel. Uevents now processes in a reasonable time (1-2 seconds) and the boot process finishes as it should with no ominous warnings.

I'm updating the system right now, so there's still time for something to go awry, but the original problem has been solved and I'll mark it as such.

Again, thanx.

[edited for clarity and flow]

----------

## Faraclas

I have a similar problem and could use some help.  I had a working system using the nouveau drivers for my nvidia card.  I wanted to try and add the nvidia drivers so I did the following:

* In /etc/portage/make.conf I removed "nouveau" and added "nvidia" in VIDEO_CARDS

* ran emerge -avuDN world to get the changes

* edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replaced "nouveau" with "nvidia"

Now when I boot it is hanging at the udev: waiting for uevents to be processed.  

Can someone help me?

--Edit

I went back and ran 

```
emerge --depclean -a
```

to get rid of the nouveau drivers.  It didn't fix the problem.

--Edit

Added "nvidia" to /etc/conf.d/modules.  Didn't fix.

----------

## AndrewAmmerlaan

Either remove nouveau from the kernel or enable it as module and blacklist it, if it is a module now just blacklist it. check the wiki for more information

 *Quote:*   

> For x86 and AMD64 processors, the in-kernel framebuffer driver conflicts with the binary driver provided by nVidia. If you will be compiling your kernel for these CPUs,you must completely remove support for the in-kernel driver as shown:
> 
> Kernel configuration
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> ...

  source: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

----------

